# *****--::!the official 2012 michigan waterfowl photo thread!::--*****



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

"StinkFinger"


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Had a nice scoter shoot this morning before class. 3 of us. 6 scoters (blacks and surfs) and 1 goldeneye. I dropped a very nice drake hooded but it dove and never found it, I was petty pissed. And we all whiffed on a drake mallard that dumped in, otherwise every bird that came in dropped.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

First couple ringers of the year and with great plumage. First I've seen with such a noticeable ring.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

This thing was as big as our goose decoys!


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

First goose


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Fun stuff


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rjmacker (Sep 3, 2011)

A good southern mich field hunt. And a good UP redhead shoot.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

My group's take for the trip.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Got to get the layout wet this weekend. 2 days 2 man limit both days. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GONZO78 (Mar 21, 2012)

The boys with a few geese and the legs and breast will be in the smoker.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GONZO78 (Mar 21, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0006.jpghttp://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSCF0011.jpg


----------



## Zen3722 (Sep 6, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

